# A thread about cigars, you say? Capital idea! (sideburns-only zone)



## ralphy1976 (Jul 18, 2009)

so, yes

well, i can not smoke a cigar entirely just like that. after a while i do not enjoy it as much as i did when i started it, so i smoke a cigar in more than one seating if i can say that.

as i said at work we have a huge humidor and a couple of my office mates smoke cigars nearly 24/day, so he knows a thing or 2 about them.

i can not exactly remember which one i made me try but i know it was a light cuban. i also enjoyed a couple from the dominican republic but the name evades me too.

i was wondering about trying a davidoff last time i was in geneva, have you got any views on this one?

and since i do not consume alcohol, people always smirk when they see me drinking a coca-cola light with a big cigar!!! priceless!!!


----------



## klutvott (Jul 18, 2009)

I think i'll start smoking cigars when i get old and have nothing else to do. I have smoked ONE cigar and that was on new year about 3-4 years ago. I remember laying in the snow behind a dumpster trying to light it(it was windy and snowing/raining). It was nice.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 18, 2009)

well, i can only imagine what smoking a cigar in norway in winter must feel like. i know what breathing at night in winter in norway feels like, so a cigar on top of that...mmm..no thank you!!

yeah smoking is bad, granted, but so is drinking..etc...and you are not suppose to inhale cigar smoke...

i don;t know, when i smoke a cigar i am always in a mood for a big leather comfy and worned out chair and some chilling time!!!


----------



## setsuna7 (Jul 18, 2009)

My fav are Havana's Partagas and Cohiba.


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 18, 2009)

Try the Davidoff number 5, its a short robusto module, pretty strong but with lots of flavour...

My passion for cigars started when I was working in the luxury watch industry as a salesman, we had some events which of course had to be related to cigars and we had to study some of the history, the technical therms etc.....

Then I was curious and started to try many brands, I smoke 2 cigars a week, but i dont smoke and i dont drink (just in case some people dont know - you dont inhale cigar smoke unless you wanna  real bad)

A cigar is a different approach and is more of a pleasure then anything else and I find it to be very ralaxing...

I dont think that the best are from cuba, I think the best are the dominican republic ones, simply because of control quality which seams to start to be an issue on some of the cuban brands...

I was at an evening sales in a famous palace once and my collegue had me smoke a partagas, this is how I can describe it:


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 18, 2009)

This is my favourite brand, the AVO, the one on the left, domain 10 is my favourite one...

http://www.avo.com/avo/intro.cfm


----------



## setsuna7 (Jul 18, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Try the Davidoff number 5, its a short robusto module, pretty strong but with lots of flavour...
> 
> My passion for cigars started when I was working in the luxury watch industry as a salesman, we had some events which of course had to be related to cigars and we had to study some of the history, the technical therms etc.....
> 
> ...


 Huf my man, you're right about ,make sure you don't 
inhale and have a full tummy before you smoke,don't do it before you eat.


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 18, 2009)

You've already heard the 3 cigar parts in french?

Starting is : le foin

Middle is : le divin

End is : le purrain

in other worlds 

Le foin:





Le divin:





Le purrain....





Thats how rish posh describe the 3 parts of the cigar 

Then they will tell you that they find it to have a taste of irish copper... 

As if the guy went to ireland to taste some copper...


----------



## setsuna7 (Jul 18, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> You've already heard the 3 cigar parts in french?
> 
> Starting is : le foin
> 
> ...


Laugh my ASS out!!!Taste some copper?!!!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 18, 2009)

Adult only zone? Do you seriously think that people on here under 18 haven't tried cigars?


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## setsuna7 (Jul 18, 2009)

Big ASS Cigar!!!


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 18, 2009)

A live picture of the cigar I bought today and that I will be smoking tomorrow


----------



## setsuna7 (Jul 18, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> A live picture of the cigar I bought today and that I will be smoking tomorrow


Actually,that was my first cigar ever!!! Like...about 6 years ago..Nice one Pat!!!! Enjoy!!

Nice to see a lot of metalheads love cigars,I thought myself and Mark Morton are the only ones!!


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 18, 2009)

metalheads must understand something 

Cigarettes are for little kids..... 

Cigars are bad ass


----------



## setsuna7 (Jul 18, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> metalheads must understand something
> 
> Cigarettes are for little kids.....
> 
> Cigars are bad ass


Agree...Hey Pat,is it just me or that the both of us hijacked/owned this thread?wtf to Ralphy?


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 18, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Adult only zone? Do you seriously think that people on here under 18 haven't tried cigars?



Who knows dude, i think the point is that in a lot of places they _shouldn't_ have, by law (Australia being one of those places). And while it may not seem "cool" to try and keep this place clean, it keeps it running 



hufschmid said:


> A live picture of the cigar I bought today and that I will be smoking tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 My old bottleshop used to sell those  Then when it closed down, the manager gave me around 20 of them, and the _exact_ cigar cutter you have there 

They were nice  But, i made the unfortunate mistake of trying one before i'd eaten...  Big mistake...


----------



## JBroll (Jul 19, 2009)

My favorites are Nicaraguans, specifically the Illusione brand - 68,88, cg:4 being the ones I go for most often.

Although Davidoffs are nice, they're much too expensive this side of the pond and as a result are the 'snooty, smarmy rich bastard with no real reason to exist' cigars; AVOs are fucking great when found at a reasonable price.

There have been a few cigar threads before, but I don't remember how old they are.

Jeff


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 19, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Adult only zone? Do you seriously think that people on here under 18 haven't tried cigars?




what?!! you are telling me that there are people here who are less than 18 yo? 

and i wouldn't expect less from any self-respecting Young british lad to have at lesat started smoking ciggies behind the school shed or sport changing room when they were at least 13 yo....you know what i mean don't yer?!!

Rule britannia!!!

@patrick : no i hand't heard of those 3 expressions, but i agree with the last statement, somehow i found that after 2/3 or maybe 3/4 the taste is not as nice and that's why now i smoke them little by little.

i haven't tried AVOs yet, but i shall enquire

@JBroll : yes davidoff have got that reputation and i think they deserve it and cherish it. next time i go to Geneva i will take a picture of the shop there (if they let me of course) to show oyu how pompous they can be!!!


----------



## st2012 (Jul 19, 2009)

Cohiba


----------



## budda (Jul 19, 2009)

my buddy gave me a cigar for my birthday last year, i havent smoked it yet. I should do that.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 19, 2009)

take your time and don't try to smoke it alone for your 1st time, see if you can smoke it with someone who knows how to light them up, and you must be in a relaxed atmosphere.

it is suppose to be a relaxing and pleasurable experience, unlike the ciggies.

Maybe a nice glass of old whisky will compliment well too (depending on the cigar of course)

err...by the way, you are over 18 right?!!! (alcohol)


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 19, 2009)

with a glass of 10000 years old water from an iceberg


----------



## JBroll (Jul 19, 2009)

Also, make sure you properly store your cigars. Dry cigars aren't as pleasant.

Jeff


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 19, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> take your time and don't try to smoke it alone for your 1st time, see if you can smoke it with someone who knows how to light them up, and you must be in a relaxed atmosphere.
> 
> it is suppose to be a relaxing and pleasurable experience, unlike the ciggies.


I find cigarettes relaxing and pleasurable, I wouldn't smoke them otherwise.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 19, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Adult only zone? Do you seriously think that people on here under 18 haven't tried cigars?





Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I find cigarettes relaxing and pleasurable, I wouldn't smoke them otherwise.



It's okay, we know you're a big boy, you don't need to remind us every chance you get.

I like flavoured cigars mostly, which is cool because they're cheap. I'm not really into the expensive ones so I guess I'm lucky


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 19, 2009)

Which is better to light a cigar, jet lighter or match? (i know that normal lighters are the devils urine when it comes to lighting them  from experience...)

I remember hearing somewhere that the 'natural' flame of the wood/match keeps the flavour better, but that the heat from the jet lighters burns it better/nicer/something?


----------



## JBroll (Jul 19, 2009)

Butane lighters, jet or not, don't actually give off anything we can taste. With wood matches, don't light right as the phosphorous is burning - let it ignite and start the wood. Try them both and see what you like - I prefer lighters for the convenience.

Jeff


----------



## Korngod (Jul 19, 2009)

this thread makes me want to take up cigar smoking, but i dont want it turning into a bad habit since i dont already smoke anything.


----------



## JBroll (Jul 19, 2009)

Since you don't have to inhale cigar smoke (and that's not exactly recommended anyway, especially for new smokers), less nicotine is taken in - it'll be much harder to get addicted to cigar smoking for that reason. The price will also get in the way of forming a habit.

Jeff


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jul 19, 2009)

hufschmid said:


>






George Carlin said:


> It's a big brown DICK!


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 19, 2009)

^ They have a lovely smell/taste


----------



## Korngod (Jul 19, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Since you don't have to inhale cigar smoke (and that's not exactly recommended anyway, especially for new smokers), less nicotine is taken in - it'll be much harder to get addicted to cigar smoking for that reason. The price will also get in the way of forming a habit.
> 
> Jeff



thanks for the tip! it was funny for me to watch my friends in high school blow all their money away on cigarettes and such... while i had plenty of money saved for the guitars i wanted.


----------



## Harry (Jul 19, 2009)

I had a cigar once and nearly threw up because I inhaled the smoke because I only ever normally smoke weed, which involves super amounts of inhaling
I'm willing to try cigars again though, this time hopefully remembering not to inhale.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 19, 2009)

^ They taste good, really interesting flavours


----------



## CatPancakes (Jul 20, 2009)

I like Natural-Irish hops, im a drew estate fan mostly


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jul 20, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> ^ They have a lovely smell/taste



Yeah, but every time I see a cigar, I hear Carlin. And then I can't stop


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jul 20, 2009)

to me domicans taste bad(the cigar). but if you have black and milds over there you should definetely try one.


----------



## JBroll (Jul 20, 2009)

Black And Milds? 

*No*.

Gas station sticks are cigars in only the loosest senses imaginable.

Jeff


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jul 20, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Gas station sticks are cigars in only the loosest senses imaginable.


*ANYTHING* sold in a gas station is only a pale imitation of the product it purports to be.


----------



## Benjo230 (Jul 20, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> A live picture of the cigar I bought today and that I will be smoking tomorrow



First Cigar i ever had 

I've also tried flavoured ones (mostly cause of price ) but i find you only get the taste on your lips, the actual tobacco in the ones i had was just plain awful, very harsh.

I love the smell of the tobacconists in Leeds, i could just stay in there for hours smelling EVERYTHING


----------



## JBroll (Jul 20, 2009)

R&Js are amazing. Unfortunately, no Cubans are available legally in the States...

Jeff


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 20, 2009)

The Atomic Ass said:


> *ANYTHING* sold in a gas station is only a pale imitation of the product it purports to be.



Except for chips...



JBroll said:


> R&Js are amazing. Unfortunately, no Cubans are available legally in the States...
> 
> Jeff



Really?? How come?


----------



## JBroll (Jul 20, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Really?? How come?



Kennedy, who imposed a massive embargo on Cuba... right after one of his officials delivered several dozen boxes of Cuban H. Upmanns to him.

Jeff


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 20, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Kennedy, who imposed a massive embargo on Cuba... right after one of his officials delivered several dozen boxes of Cuban H. Upmanns to him.
> 
> Jeff


 
 Yup


I haven't had a good cigar in some time, this thread is making me crave one


----------



## JBroll (Jul 20, 2009)

If anyone around you has the cigars I mentioned earlier, try one of those... truly amazing smokes, and the smaller ones are about $5 each.

Jeff


----------



## Tiger (Jul 20, 2009)

Somebody say something about douchebags?


----------



## JBroll (Jul 20, 2009)

Apparently one of the mods...

Jeff


----------



## Benjo230 (Jul 20, 2009)

One of the mods against Cigars?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 20, 2009)

I think 50+ year old men can smoke cigars and be cool, or Wolverine.


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 20, 2009)

at the thread title - and no it wasn't me.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 20, 2009)

Tiger said:


> I think 50+ year old men can smoke cigars and be cool, or Wolverine.



Or Clint Eastwood...


----------



## JBroll (Jul 20, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> at the thread title - and no it wasn't me.



Would you mind changing it back? Moderator privilege abuse is supposed to be *funny*...

Jeff


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 20, 2009)

Maybe it was Flickoflash...


----------



## splinter8451 (Jul 21, 2009)

Adults only 



DOUCHEBAGS ONLY!  WOooooo

To the mods.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 21, 2009)

boy, some people know how to fuck up a thread


----------



## scottro202 (Jul 21, 2009)

one time, me and a guy walked into a cigar store, and it smelled really good. unfortunately, we're both underaged. the store owner let us hang out and smell the place, though. 

good times, good times.

I can picture myself being 50 years old, sitting out on the deck of a beachfront condo in Florida, listenin to some Sublime, smokin a cigar


----------



## MFB (Jul 21, 2009)

Anyone ever had an Acid cigar? This was the first one I'd ever had any it was pretty nice in my book. My friend had bought the infamous Romeo & Juliet at the same time.






Along with that I've trade other little shitty blunts more than cigars like Dutch Master (Vanillas are nice) and some Garcia Vegas which burn for fucking EVER


----------



## JBroll (Jul 21, 2009)

Acids, the 'flavored' ones? Ick...

Jeff


----------



## MFB (Jul 21, 2009)

I didn't notice any flavoring on mine, but being a cigar noob at the time, I could be wrong


----------



## JBroll (Jul 21, 2009)

The only ones I've seen are flavored, but if yours isn't let me know.

Jeff


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 21, 2009)

douchebag only?....C'mon, i thought it was important to make sure that i would not incite under age youngsters to smoke those nasty nasty things.....

Ok, ok i am a douchebag, now where's my fuckin' sponge then? my hair is getting wet!!!!


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 21, 2009)

Tiger said:


> I think 50+ year old men can smoke cigars and be cool, or Wolverine.



Agreed. Thread title fixed.


----------



## MFB (Jul 21, 2009)

I  my sideburns, we should have a thread for them


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 21, 2009)

damned!! i've upgraded to beard..yeah wolferine rocks and so does DDDorian (what brown noising? what?!!)


----------



## matttttYCE (Jul 21, 2009)

Back to the original subject at hand. I'm looking for a mild cigar to go with good old morning coffee or a carmel coffee drink. I've heard some good things about Macanudo Gold Labels, but I'm unsure about pairing them with coffee. Any ideas?

P.S. Wicked chops FTW!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 21, 2009)

well, i do not know about that, but looking on internet, here is what i found!! 

*5. Coffee Drinks*
There are many variations and types of coffee drinks, including those which are non-alcoholic (such as Cappuccino, Cafe Mocha, Cafe con Leche, and Cuban Coffee). However, we are lumping them all into this one category. To recommend only one, try coffee with Irish Cream. It tastes great, and will greatly enhance your cigar smoking experience. And when using Bailey's, there's really no need to add sugar or cream. Delicious!

which in a sense seems on par with the fact that cigar degustation goes hand in hand with alcohol.

However, i would say this as i do like my coffee : try to avoid mixing 2 real stregnth : for instance a freshly brew but intense flavoured coffee and a string cuban cigar might be too much in the morning.

If i was to go for such mix i would smoke a mild dominican cigar (i still can't remember the name of the one i usually get..it's been a long time) and i would brew something like this :

Serrano Selecto Beans 500g Simply Cigars Specialists in Cuban cigars, Cigar humidors and cigar accessories online

Columbia coffee is nice too, and you can really get the strength up, but sometimes it gets a bit bitter.

EDIT : apologies mattttyce, i got your previous post totally wrong!!


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 21, 2009)

matttttYCE said:


> I'm looking for a mild cigar to go with good old morning coffee or a carmel coffee drink.




Bolivar, not strong, lots of flavour...






or a Montecristo but a smaller module


----------



## JBroll (Jul 21, 2009)

Go for a smaller cigar. I would go for a Macanudo Cafe - there are even mini cigars in that series, try those.

Jeff


----------



## matttttYCE (Jul 21, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> EDIT : apologies mattttyce, i got your previous post totally wrong!!



It's quite alright. You gave me the idea to also try switching up my coffee for pairing with mild cigars and also to try a weaker coffee with some more full bodied cigars.

Thanks Huf and Jeff. I'll give each of those a try.


----------



## JBroll (Jul 21, 2009)

Don't overdo it, it's really easy for a strong cigar to overpower coffee - or for Sumatra to stomp a mild cigar. Keep your usual drink (I hope you do mean real *coffee*, not this tiny-amount-of-improperly-made-espresso-substitute-in-a-gallon-of-milk-with-vanilla-and-cinnamon-for-no-good-reason-at-all bullshit) but start with a Macanudo Cafe and work up from there.

Jeff


----------



## matttttYCE (Jul 21, 2009)

I do mean real coffee. I can't help but ask people that add too much bs if they'd like some coffee with their cup of milk/whatever.

And will do.


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 21, 2009)

The Avo's have a rear taste of mint....

Its in the background only.... Not like a mint taste if you see what I mean? 

But its great with a coffee..... 

Just dont smoke a big module, stay on a smaller one like a short robusto


----------



## JBroll (Jul 21, 2009)

When you crazy 'fourhgnurs' say module, you do refer to the width of the cigar, correct?

Jeff


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 21, 2009)

JBroll said:


> When you crazy 'fourhgnurs' say module, you do refer to the width of the cigar, correct?
> 
> Jeff



the shape which of course implies the size...






This for exemple is the ''obus'' module....

I dont know how we say in english


----------



## JBroll (Jul 21, 2009)

So module is the entire shape? Fair enough, there are too many names for the things anyway... although I'd consider change in width (ring gauge, as it's called here - not sure how universal that term is) to be much more significant than change in length and for that reason just stick to recommending smokes by ring gauge.

Jeff


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 21, 2009)

JBroll said:


> So module is the entire shape? Fair enough, there are too many names for the things anyway... although I'd consider change in width (ring gauge, as it's called here - not sure how universal that term is) to be much more significant than change in length and for that reason just stick to recommending smokes by ring gauge.
> 
> Jeff



Yep,

Normally a conoisseur refers as to which module he like to smoke...

For exemple I prefer the short robusto which is not very big but big enough to enjoy for a while and the idea of a short robusto (short - strong) is to get as much aroma and power out from a shorter cigar...

This is a short robusto:






There are tousands of different ways to enjoy a cigar and its very complexe, thats why you need to know which module you enjoy the best because thats the one which will suit you....

I hate the very long ones, I find them to be  simply because at the end the cigar is so much strong because all all the smoke which has been true that the original taste is no longer there...


----------



## JBroll (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm well aware of the different sizes (my weakness is the Lonsdale, in fact - well-blended ones just get more complex and interesting thanks to the extra smoke) but I didn't know if that referred strictly to the ring gauge or the entire shape.

Jeff


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 21, 2009)

Also when you purshase a collectors pack, usually the brand will set up exmeples of modules to give you an idea of which flavours they offer...

Like in this box here:


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 21, 2009)

Also an explication as to which way of lighting up a cigar:

You often see long matches which are sold or given in shops to lighten up cigars.... (thats only for marketing)

A purist will use a regular GAZ bricket because it does not produce any other smells which could contaminate the original flavour of the cigar....

Petrol lighters like zippo's are also very bad.....

You will always see a real conoisseur with a Dupont gaz briquet or any other traditional brands like Davidoff or a cartier lol

Or somebody like me with a BIC 0.5$ bricket


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 21, 2009)

i am a softie so i prefer long and mild cigars so my mouth and vocal chords do not feel like they are being attacked, but i do like the appeal of a "collectors pack" like the one shown by Patrick.

Only problem is that i would have to have a humidor and since i only smoke occasionally!!!

i am sure i can find a robusto which is mild to try it out!!


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 21, 2009)

^^

Homemade humidor?

Sounds stupid but works like perfection:

Take a clean sock, put it in the water, squeeze out the excess water from it so that it feels only humid...

Put your cigars inside....

Repeat operation 1 if the sock dries out...


----------



## Cadavuh (Jul 21, 2009)

So whats a cigar like compared to a cigarette or a hookah? Ive never had one


----------



## JBroll (Jul 21, 2009)

No comparison. You just have to try one.

Jeff


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 21, 2009)

^
this 



Plus you dont inhale, its only for the taste so you dont become a nicotine addictive freek....

Its like discovering a fancy wine, and trying to discover more different flavours etc....

Love is put into a real cigar, care has been taken to make it...

You cant compare....


----------



## JBroll (Jul 21, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Love is put into a real cigar, care has been taken to make it...



This is exactly it.

There's nothing quite like going to a promotional event at a local tobacconist and seeing a godly cigar roller, someone who has been rolling cigars before you were born (and who is personally responsible for several of the finest smokes you've ever had) rolling smokes just for you and showing you how to do so yourself. The ease with which they pull off a perfect wrap, and - even better - the patience with which they show you how to improve your own wraps, is amazing to watch. I'd almost feel bad about taking such a delicate, well-crafted work to a clipper and a flame if they didn't take so much pride in making sure that everything they touched would be enjoyed in a way nothing else could touch.

Jeff


----------



## CatPancakes (Jul 21, 2009)

i use a butane torch patrick, is that basically what you use?


----------



## MFB (Jul 21, 2009)

Bought one of these guys from my work tonight, apparently Game is like a child company of Dutch Master and I'm a fan of Dutch Vanilla's so I'll see how the Game compares. It's sooo fucking fresh cause of the foil seal too.


----------



## CatPancakes (Jul 21, 2009)

MFB said:


> Bought one of these guys from my work tonight, apparently Game is like a child company of Dutch Master and I'm a fan of Dutch Vanilla's so I'll see how the Game compares. It's sooo fucking fresh cause of the foil seal too.



oh god, game?
enjoy your paper.


----------



## MFB (Jul 22, 2009)

We sell a lot of them so I figured "why not "


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 22, 2009)

^ Everything is worth trying once, even if only so you know "shit, never _never_ go near these again "  Something i discovered working liquor stores


----------



## MFB (Jul 22, 2009)

I will say this, even though Jeff will most likely threaten to kill me, if I'm going to a party and want some smokes for myself and some friends - Black n' Milds will be rockin' my back pocket


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 22, 2009)

CatPancakes said:


> i use a butane torch patrick, is that basically what you use?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 22, 2009)

what you do not (yet) have a lighter with hufschmid written on it?


----------



## CatPancakes (Jul 22, 2009)

if you want to go a route like game, extremly flavored guitars, try CAO moontrance, karma sutra splash, or eilieens dream. theyre pretty good

and btw you sell alot because the stoners roll blunts with em



hufschmid said:


>



do offense but ive heard not to use them, unless thats not just a regulat bic


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm going to show you what we call here ''a fancy cigar dealer'' 

So I been to buy 3 cigars today, one for a customer who will be visiting me...

And I took some pics to show you that this dealer does not fuck arround when it comes to cigars... 

Remember Montreux is the place of the jazz festival and many famous plastic surgery clinics, so we must keep the rich bastards happy.... 

Habana selection, only 500 boxes, limited edition....















a 40$ cigar... 
















Cohiba modules selection....






Davidoff modules selection...






And the ones I bought


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 24, 2009)

holy smokes Patrick!! montruex, right well i do get one of your axes we are going for a smoke...same when you finally visit Mozart's home!!

PERIOD!!!


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 24, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> holy smokes Patrick!! montruex, right well i do get one of your axes we are going for a smoke...same when you finally visit Mozart's home!!
> 
> PERIOD!!!


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 24, 2009)

The very sad part about all of this is that usually the rich guys (some are educated) but talking here about what we call ''the new rish'' have absolutely no idea what is a cigar and have no clue how to appreciate it, they only buy a 80$ cigar to show off with their bloody jet set friends 

Sadly most of those cigar brands are sold to those thype of people... 

Thats why its important to educate them about cigars if you ever meet them, then they realise a few things....


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 24, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> The very sad part about all of this is that usually the rich guys (some are educated) but talking here about what we call ''the new rish'' have absolutely no idea what is a cigar and have no clue how to appreciate it, they only buy a 80$ cigar to show off with their bloody jet set friends
> 
> Sadly most of those cigar brands are sold to those thype of people...
> 
> Thats why its important to educate them about cigars if you ever meet them, then they realise a few things....


 
interesting you say this because i have a couple of times on the net about a conspiracy theory that the economic slump we are now into was created by "historically" extremely rich families / empires who were sick and tired of the "new rich & famous" arrogance, ignorance and lack of class....

Pas mal non?


----------



## JBroll (Jul 24, 2009)

Interesting, but I'd love to see them fall apart similarly at the hands of even older wealth...

Jeff


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 24, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Interesting, but I'd love to see them fall apart similarly at the hands of even older wealth...
> 
> Jeff


 
mmm...sounds too mathematical as a remark Jeff, but interesting theory!!!

that's why i love the intraweb, it's full of crap like this!!!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 24, 2009)

Try and guess which cigar I'm going to be smoking tomorrow


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 24, 2009)

AVO, Domain 40 torpedo module


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 24, 2009)

looks like a little beauty. not too harsh?

how would you describe it then?


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 24, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> looks like a little beauty. not too harsh?
> 
> how would you describe it then?



This one is strong, lots of flavour with a tendence to some rear mint flavour which is thypical of dominican republic cigars.

The taste stays in the mouth a long time but its not a bad taste, its actually really nice, you must try one.

I prefer the short robusto module personaly but I had a good deal on this one so I'm going to have a nice walk tomorrow


----------



## JBroll (Oct 24, 2009)

Avos are amazing.

Jeff


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 24, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Avos are amazing.
> 
> Jeff



My favourite brand 

But I only like the domain line....


----------



## leandroab (Oct 24, 2009)

What would be a good cigar to have after a nice lunch?


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 24, 2009)

leandroab said:


> What would be a good cigar to have after a nice lunch?



If you want to go safe at a good price, try the Romeo y Julieta number 2


----------



## leandroab (Oct 24, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> If you want to go safe at a good price, try the Romeo y Julieta number 2


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 24, 2009)

I actually did smoke one today, I admit to smoke 2 cigars this week end


----------



## JBroll (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm a bit partial to a certain all-Nicaraguan stick out of Carlos Torano. Our little feud with Cuba makes it hard for me to try proper Cuban cigars, unfortunately, so I can't help there.

Jeff


----------



## baryton (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello eveeryone

Glad to see metalheads who like smoking cigars 

Here is my humidor, 
I especially like the Balmoral on the left (Dominican)






LOL


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm smoking this one today.... 






cool stuff you got there, I dont have a humidor, I prefer to go to buy a cigar at a time and have a chat with the shop owner...


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 23, 2009)

Okay, so I'm turning 18 in just a little more than a month and I have an idea cooked up. Instead of going and buying that stupid pack of cigarettes, I'd much rather buy a nice box of cigars and share them with my father and his buddies, as my little gift to them  

So... Being really new in this area... What should I even look for? BTW What does a box of cigars even cost?


----------



## JBroll (Nov 24, 2009)

A box of cigars will run you $80-150 for decently-priced smokes. (Twenty cigars to a box typically.)

If you're looking for something close to the price of a pack of smokes, look for cigarillos. Go to a proper tobaccionist (read: not a grocery store, gas station, or head shop) and tell them you want to get into fancier things on a budget.

Jeff


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 24, 2009)

JBroll said:


> A box of cigars will run you $80-150 for decently-priced smokes. (Twenty cigars to a box typically.)
> 
> If you're looking for something close to the price of a pack of smokes, look for cigarillos. Go to a proper tobaccionist (read: not a grocery store, gas station, or head shop) and tell them you want to get into fancier things on a budget.
> 
> Jeff



Okay, that's what I was thinking that it would cost. To be honest, I think I more than owe each of these dudes a few bucks  they're like extended family to me 

So I don't suppose I can ask for the "fun box," can I? 'Cause that would make this whole thing even better


----------



## neoclassical (Nov 25, 2009)

Damn you all for being able to get Cuban cigars easily and legally.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 25, 2009)

neoclassical said:


> Damn you all for being able to get Cuban cigars easily and legally.



Yes I'm still not sure why we haven't just said fuck it and reinstated trade with them... I understand why we did it in the first place, but seriously... They make legendary cigars, and I want one


----------



## neoclassical (Nov 26, 2009)

I had 2 in 1998 and they were the best cigars I ever had. I've been trying to find a cigar as flavorful, smooth, pleasurable, and satisfying ever since. And BTW the pinky sized Acid cigars rule too, just not as epically.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 27, 2009)

neoclassical said:


> I had 2 in 1998 and they were the best cigars I ever had. I've been trying to find a cigar as flavorful, smooth, pleasurable, and satisfying ever since. And BTW the pinky sized Acid cigars rule too, just not as epically.



My father, while on a hunting trip in Mexico, smuggled some into the country. Dear god, he's had them for probably five years (box of 20) only 7 left. He swears up and down their laced with weed  

It's funny, what he did was buy a box of cheap Mexican cigars, then a box of Cubans on a different receipt, then took the labels and everything off them, and made the Cubans look like the Mexicans. Put the Mexican cigar box receipt in the box, and they went strait through customs 

I told him I'm taking one on my birthday


----------



## JBroll (Nov 27, 2009)

Be warned that about 90%-95% of 'Cuban' cigars in the States had just the opposite done to them - quick relabeling of non-Cuban products will make lots of money. If they came from a reputable shop in Mexico, things should be fine... if not, watch out.

EDIT: I trust that these have been kept in a humidor... if not, talk to a tobaccionist about cigar recovery. Dry cigars - like cigars that have been improperly kept decades - have a very hard time being good cigars.

Jeff


----------



## scottro202 (Nov 27, 2009)

Why are Cuban cigars illegal in the US?


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 27, 2009)

JBroll said:


> EDIT: I trust that these have been kept in a humidor... if not, talk to a tobaccionist about cigar recovery. Dry cigars - like cigars that have been improperly kept decades - have a very hard time being good cigars.
> 
> Jeff



Yes sir, they have  it as actually getting kind of dry in there when I dug it out, so I'm taking it upon myself to do a routine check up on these babies for the next few months.


----------



## JBroll (Nov 27, 2009)

scottro202 said:


> Why are Cuban cigars illegal in the US?



Trade embargo.

Jeff


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2009)

Is that still in effect, BTW? I thought they changed that or something.


----------



## JBroll (Nov 27, 2009)

JFK started it (of course, after having someone grab him a decent supply of Cuban sticks), Clinton clamped down farther, and while a few people have talked about pulling it there hasn't been any luck yet.

Jeff


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Nov 28, 2009)

the sad part about the embargo is that if ever lifted the tobacco companies who make our smokes would just buy up the seed and whatnot completely destroying the mystique that is a cuban.. on the other hand i've been told that cuban seed has already been planted in other countries that import tobacco to us.. either way i still want a hand rolled cuban


----------



## JBroll (Nov 28, 2009)

There are already many companies making Cuban-seed cigars (Torano comes to mind... I love their cigars) and, to be honest, Cuban cigars can be just as bad as any other nation's cigars.

All things considered, 'hand-rolled' isn't a very strong specification in fine cigars... honestly, if a cigar isn't hand-rolled, don't expect to find it at fine tobacco shops.

Jeff


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 29, 2009)

JBroll said:


> There are already many companies making Cuban-seed cigars (Torano comes to mind... I love their cigars) and, to be honest, Cuban cigars can be just as bad as any other nation's cigars.



Ah okay, so you can get "Cuban" cigars just not really tobacco grown in Cuba? 

This brings to mind the fact that you can get "legal" pot in the US... It's just some weird ass pot-tobacco retarded baby plant


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 29, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Adult only zone? Do you seriously think that people on here under 18 haven't tried cigars?


----------

